# Drucker erstellt eigenes WLan-Netz



## MrBacon (10. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem Drucker. Der Drucker ist mit dem WLan verbunden (ein HP 1102W), erstellt aber selber ein weiteres WLan- Netz. Dieses ist ungeschützt und man kann darüber auch keine Daten abrufen, allerdings würde ich es doch am liebsten ausschalten oder wenigstens verschlüsseln. 
Wäre froh, wenn mir da jemand helfen kann.

MfG 
MrBacon


----------



## lowskill (12. November 2015)

Am Drucker WiFi Direct bzw. HP wireless direct deaktivieren.


----------



## MrBacon (13. November 2015)

Okk, danke!


----------

